# Has Muse gone insane?



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Guess what I received in the mail today.

The new Muse album "trailer"... sporting a somewhat cheezy/epic classical intro, but most notably a very awkward dubstep (read brostep) outro.

MUSE GOES DUBSTEP?!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Looks like they're doing what bands do when they're bored with making music... they're selling out.

Disclaimer: I don't know the first thing about Muse, just using deductive reasoning based upon past experiences with bands and with what I gathered from the trailer/the direction in which music is moving currently.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Band with no ideas of their own jumps on current trend for children, story at 11


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Muse have "sold out" a couple of albums ago, not really in a negative way, though. They've embraced their fame and went from an alternative rock trio to a straight up stadium space rock band. I think the lead singer became a bit of a wacko conspiracy theorist... hence the shift from quasi-emo teen love themes to politically oriented lyrics.

All i can hope for is that the brostep segment is actually an anti-conformist way of saying: see the **** people are listening to, however, i doubt Muse is that intricate. Plus i know they've used some wah-wah and heavy electronic effects on guitar before, which may have been what is heard in the clip.

Who knows...


----------

